# plug for new dishwasher



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

1655graff said:


> is there any reason I can't just make an electrical cord using a 3 prong diy plug and plaine old cabling that meets the amp & wattage requirements of our soon to arrive dishwasher?


by rights your actually supposed to buy a cord made by the dishwashers manufacture, but I just buy pre-made appliance cords.

dont be a hack and at least attempt to do it right and buy a new cord...


----------



## hammer (Feb 18, 2008)

a simple premade pigtail at Home Depot or Lowes is only about $8.00 and easy!


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

There's no reason you can't use a piece of reguular romex (14g w/ground max if on a 15 amp breaker or 12g w/ground max if on a 20 amp breaker) with a standard three-prong plug. Dishwashers are supposed to be on dedicated circuits.
Mike


----------



## NAIL (Feb 24, 2008)

An appliance cord is made for this application, why not use it. 

It would also look as if you knew what you where doing.:thumbsup:


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

The dishwasher cord will most likely be out of sight and in a location where a water leak may submerge it, even partially, as in the cabinet area underneath the sink, so I'd use an approved manufactured cord that's rated for the dishwasher. The thickness and quality of the cord's exterior insulation is an important factor to consider. I agree that HD sells a good one for only a few bucks so why not treat your new dishwasher to a brand new cord?


----------



## 1655graff (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks.

I am looking to "roll-my-own" because I've heard from 2 people (1 at work; 1 at church) that have bought store-made "dishwasher..." cords only to have them fail at the splice on a Bosch and on a Miele (respectively).


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

1655graff said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I am looking to "roll-my-own" because I've heard from 2 people (1 at work; 1 at church) that have bought store-made "dishwasher..." cords only to have them fail at the splice on a Bosch and on a Miele (respectively).


I can't imagine why they would have failures if the connections were made properly. Strictly as an FYI here, not challenging you:

Whenever I install a dishwasher or a garbage disposal, I use crimp-on insulated caps for completely secure and vibration-proof connections over the twisted wires. Similarly, if the cord's wires are properly twisted together and the correct size wire nuts are securely applied, it should be a total non-issue. Electrical tape over twisted wires is not appropriate and is doomed to fail or cause other problems.

I don't like the idea of a homemade Romex cable with a plug end on it but that's just my 2 cents. I can't see any advantage whatsoever in using it over a UL-rated cord that's designed for the specific purpose. But, as we used to say back in Brooklyn, "Sa-zeech ah-zone".


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mike Swearingen said:


> Dishwashers are supposed to be on dedicated circuits.
> Mike



Really? I'm afraid to ask where you heard this...


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Here is the actual code on installing a cord for a dishwasher....


*NEC 422.16 (b) (2) says this...



(2) Built-in Dishwashers and Trash Compactors.​*Built-in
dishwashers and trash compactors shall be permitted to be
cord-and-plug connected with a flexible cord identified as
suitable for the purpose in the installation instructions of
the appliance manufacturer where all of the following conditions
are met.
(1) The flexible cord shall be terminated with a groundingtype
attachment plug.​
_Exception: A listed dishwasher or trash compactor distinctly
marked to identify it as protected by a system of double insulation,
or its equivalent, shall not be required to be terminated
with a grounding-type attachment plug.​_(2) The length of the cord shall be 0.9 m to 1.2 m (3 ft to
4 ft) measured from the face of the attachment plug to
the plane of the rear of the appliance.
(3) Receptacles shall be located to avoid physical damage
to the flexible cord.
(4) The receptacle shall be located in the space occupied
by the appliance or adjacent thereto.​(5) The receptacle shall be accessible


----------

